# Projekt aus Jar erstellen



## waldwichtel (27. Mrz 2006)

Ich komm mir solangsam total Blöde vor.
Aus irgend einem mir unerklärlichen Grund hat es mir in einem Projekt ein .java Sourcefile gelöscht. Die DAtei ist auch nicht mehr auffindbar :autsch: 

Zu Glück hab ich das Projekt davor in ein Jar Archiev exportiert.
Jetzt meine frage, ist es möglich ein Projekt in Eclipse aus einem Jar-File zu erstellen?
Dann hätt ich nämlich meine Klasse wieder.


----------



## norman (28. Mrz 2006)

du kannst die jar-file doch auch mit einem zip-tool öffnen.
falls die source-dateien nicht mit dabei sind, nimmst du eben einen decompilierer.


----------



## waldwichtel (29. Mrz 2006)

Ok, danke.

Uns schon wieder was neues gelernt


----------

